# Showing potential for dapple dachshund?



## Sky Full Of Stars (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi there, so I've got a silver dapple and tan miniature dachshund puppy who I'd like to go on and show in the future. But it seems as her adult super glossy coat is coming through her diluted dapple 'grey' colour in being moulted out so she's looking more and more black and tan.

Would this affect her showing success? Has anyone had success with a low merle collie for example?

I'd have thought that they'd judge a dog more on the rest of the breed standard and as long as the colour is on the recognized list they'd have no problem.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes a dog should be judged to the breed standard and as long as the colour is a recognised colour then that should not come into it however this does not always happen. Some judges will colour judge and will place all the dogs of their prefered colour before any others.

I show whippets italain greyhound and chihuahuas and over the years have come to realise that some judges prefer one colour to another. At one champ show myself and another exhibitor stood and counted how many fawns there were in each class to see what the highest placed brindle would be. In my class there were 4 fawns and my brindle boy came 5th then at another show you would get a judge that placed all brindle.

I don't know if you have been showing for long but when I first started showing I had a little book in it I wrote the show the judge and the place my dog was given also the colours of the dogs placed. When my dog was a puppy if he/she wasn't p[laced I would give the judge a second chance when the dog was an adult but if the dog was an adult and the judge had obviously not liked my dog I would not bother entering under them again.


----------



## Sky Full Of Stars (Feb 7, 2018)

Freyja said:


> Yes a dog should be judged to the breed standard and as long as the colour is a recognised colour then that should not come into it however this does not always happen. Some judges will colour judge and will place all the dogs of their prefered colour before any others.
> 
> I show whippets italain greyhound and chihuahuas and over the years have come to realise that some judges prefer one colour to another. At one champ show myself and another exhibitor stood and counted how many fawns there were in each class to see what the highest placed brindle would be. In my class there were 4 fawns and my brindle boy came 5th then at another show you would get a judge that placed all brindle.
> 
> I don't know if you have been showing for long but when I first started showing I had a little book in it I wrote the show the judge and the place my dog was given also the colours of the dogs placed. When my dog was a puppy if he/she wasn't p[laced I would give the judge a second chance when the dog was an adult but if the dog was an adult and the judge had obviously not liked my dog I would not bother entering under them again.


She will be my first show dog so I have lots to learn. That's such a brilliant idea to make a note of what colours judges prefer. I've been researching the critiques and show results for her breed and I only remember seeing dapples in the Canine Good Citizen classes. So I suppose her colour could stand out in either a good way or a bad way.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

The book of judges is a good idea - my mentor/trainer suggested an address book - so the judges are alphabetical and it's easy to check a named judge to see if/how you've done under them before. That way if you know a judge has a particular preference that would count against your dog, you can avoid entering under them. 

unfortunately for me, most judges are most unreasonable and expect the dog to stand still, allow examination of teeth, not roll upside down on the floor having tantrums etc


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm sure you're aware of the risks in breeding dapple to dapple but just had to mention it . 
I'm going to watch the Dachshund Breed classes at Crufts on Friday, my girl's breeder is showing her daughter who has won several of her classes at Crufts. The breeder is a judge too but obviously not on this occasion.
Visiting shows is a great way of getting to know judges on a friendly basis.
Is your dog smooth haired, we really need pictures ?!


----------



## Sky Full Of Stars (Feb 7, 2018)

I managed to snap a photo of her (moments before sprinting to try to catch a pigeon but nevertheless). I did plan to go to Crufts this week but I couldn't get the time off work.


----------

